# In the Flesh and Being Human (BBC America)



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like BBCA is shuffling some things around. According to their blog post dated April 4th, the fifth and final season of "Being Human" (UK) was supposed to premiere in the States on June 8th, and the three part mini-series "In the Flesh" was supposed to premiere on August 3rd.

The latest post dated May 22nd, now has "In the Flesh" starting two months early on June 6th, and "Being Human" starting one month later on July 13th.

Just thought I'd let those that are interested know.

___


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

You gotta watch "In The Flesh." It is an awesome piece of entertaining social commentary directly out of left field.


----------



## kyoo (Jan 23, 2006)

Indeed.. I just watched the first episode last night.. very interesting twist on the whole zombie Apocalypse thingy.. I didn't realize it was only a 3 part mini-series.. that sort of saddens me..


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

kyoo said:


> Indeed.. I just watched the first episode last night.. very interesting twist on the whole zombie Apocalypse thingy.. I didn't realize it was only a 3 part mini-series.. that sort of saddens me..


There's a second (extended) series coming in 2014. Don't know if "extended" means anything significant; in UK TV terms, that might just mean 4 episodes instead of 3.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank for the Heads Up, best piece of work I have seen on TV in a while.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Only watched the first ep so far but it was very good


----------

